# 1938 Schwinn Motorbike in London



## Tikibar (Dec 18, 2018)

If only I was in London...

https://london.craigslist.org/cbd/6743880958.html


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 18, 2018)

Seems like a fair price. Isn't that like $1650 U.S.?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm smelling scam. I'd be interested if the seller could provide additional pics of say like serial number? V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 19, 2018)

Several inexpensive higher end bikes on London CL.  I'm sure these would be gone if legit.


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2018)

Scam


----------



## Tikibar (Dec 19, 2018)

Good thing I'm not in London, then!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 19, 2018)

Go ahead Be smart send the $$$$$$$ then seat down and wait, wait, wait & keep waiting.....


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 19, 2018)

I recognize this bike from the distant past - resided here in So. Cal. Tank was added...


----------



## Mr.Motorbike (Dec 19, 2018)

Odd flora for London. Has the uber rare undermount tank strap!


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 19, 2018)

Mr.Motorbike said:


> Odd flora for London. Has the uber rare undermount tank strap!



 Yep fishy. American syntax; "tires" not "tyres",  "drop center rims" vs. "drop centre rims".  And seriously, the ad still up after a month??


----------



## stoney (Dec 19, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> Yep fishy. American syntax; "tires" not "tyres",  "drop center rims" vs. "drop centre rims".  And seriously, the ad still up after a month??




And not a mention of the word "bits"


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 20, 2018)

Could be a scam. 
Could be a widow that's selling her deceased husband's bikes for what he told her he paid.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 20, 2018)

the foliage in the background .....Californian....not Brit plants


----------



## Nashman (Dec 23, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> the foliage in the background .....Californian....not Brit plants



Astute observation my friend.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 24, 2018)

Must be a scam..my duaghter lives near there in Feltwell just outside of London. She has replied numberous times to look at it and nothing. I didn't pick up on the foliage angle. Great call.


----------

